# GRCA Specialty field trial



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Just want to inform you all that the GR Specialty field trial is now open for entries.

See www.entryexpress.net

Note early closing date of Wednesday, August 27, 2008

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

The hunt test is now open for entries too.

Paula


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi Gang:

The entries for the FT and HT close a week from today, 8/27. 

Looking forward to meeting a lot of RTFers at the events. We'll need lots of volunteers. You can email Arline (FT Chair) at [email protected] or me at [email protected]

Donna Morgan is the HT Chair and will happily take volunteers as well: [email protected] 

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Anyone training in the area before the trial???

PM me if you're looking for another partner.

JS


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Shayne, I know it's a little early yet, but when can we expect the Pick'em to be posted?


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Shayne, I know it's a little early yet, but when can we expect the Pick'em to be posted?


Ya, right!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Question is, if you win this Pick'em, would it be as good as winning a _real_ Pick'em? ;-)

Just stirring ...

JS


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm fairly certain you'd feel cheap the next morning.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone going to the Field Trial and has not made a reservation for the FT Banquet must do so ASAP. They are only taking reservations by snail mail and the person to send your information to is: Kim Watson, RSVP Coordinator, 12 Herman St., Hackensack, NJ 07601-2810 • E-mail questions to: [email protected]

Even though today is the close for all events, including the banquet, you still have time to send your request in. PLEASE do so as soon as possible.


The cost for the buffet is $30.00.

Thanks,
Paula


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Anyone going to the Field Trial and has not made a reservation for the FT Banquet must do so ASAP. They are only taking reservations by snail mail and the person to send your information to is: Kim Watson, RSVP Coordinator, 12 Herman St., Hackensack, NJ 07601-2810 • E-mail questions to: [email protected]
> 
> Even though today is the close for all events, including the banquet, you still have time to send your request in. PLEASE do so as soon as possible.
> 
> ...


Hi Paula,

Where and when is the banquet?

Thanks,


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Goldenboy said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Where and when is the banquet?
> 
> Thanks,


www.pointbreezeonwebsterlake.com

Here ya go Mark. It's all about the food, man. "see"food diet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

*Field Trial Banquet*

The field trial awards banquet will be held on Wednesday, September 24, 2006 at Point Breeze Restaurant; 114 Point Breeze Rd; Webster, MA. www.pointbreezeonewebsterlakecom. Cocktails at 6:00 pm, and dinner at 7:00 pm. It will feature a buffet and the cost is $30.00 per person. See the RSVP page to sign up.

http://www.goldennational2008.org/downloads/alphabetical.html


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

I hate to miss the FT Banquet...its the passing of the history of our breed. But, with it happening on Wed, with a monday start to the FT, I won't be able to attend.

Wish that the start dates for the stakes (Open/Am/Q) would have been staggered better. I definetly limited my entry--running 3 in a day is too much, and its not likely they will any/all be running on Wed.


Jim "Cheap in the morning, is a Sailor's Warning" Drager


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

As much as I'd enjoy the entertainment of watching Bait eat, I probably won't be around on Wednesday night. 

Got to get home for a day or so before heading back down for Colonial.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jim Drager said:


> I hate to miss the FT Banquet...its the passing of the history of our breed. But, with it happening on Wed, with a monday start to the FT, I won't be able to attend.
> 
> Wish that the start dates for the stakes (Open/Am/Q) would have been staggered better. I definetly limited my entry--running 3 in a day is too much, and its not likely they will any/all be running on Wed.
> 
> ...


Maybe, Jim, with the schedule this year each individual can choose to attend or not. There have been occasions at Specialty field trial when the last stake finished about the same time dinner was served. Those who had the last few dogs to run and those responsible for clean up of grounds and equpment had no opportunity to attend the banquet, certainly not if they chose to feed and air their dogs and/or to clean themselves up prior to dinner.

With three days to complete the three largest stakes, hopefully the handlers with the winning dogs will, in fact, have an opportunity to attend the awards banquet held in part in their honor.

Y'all have fun!!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Jim,

I take it by your last comment
Y'all have fun!! 

you will not be coming?

Megan


----------



## dennismc115 (Dec 16, 2005)

Ginnie and I mailed our RSVP, we look forward to seeing people we generally see only at the Specialty.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Goldenboy said:


> Hi Paula,
> 
> Where and when is the banquet?
> 
> Thanks,


Mark:

Sorry I didn't respond to you last night. Couldn't get on RTF for some reason. Also sorry that you won't be there to pick up one of your trophies!!!! (unless Bait takes them all) 

Paula


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Jim Drager said:


> I hate to miss the FT Banquet...its the passing of the history of our breed. But, with it happening on Wed, with a monday start to the FT, I won't be able to attend.
> 
> Wish that the start dates for the stakes (Open/Am/Q) would have been staggered better. I definetly limited my entry--running 3 in a day is too much, and its not likely they will any/all be running on Wed.
> 
> ...





Jim Pickering said:


> Maybe, Jim, with the schedule this year each individual can choose to attend or not. There have been occasions at Specialty field trial when the last stake finished about the same time dinner was served. Those who had the last few dogs to run and those responsible for clean up of grounds and equpment had no opportunity to attend the banquet, certainly not if they chose to feed and air their dogs and/or to clean themselves up prior to dinner.
> 
> With three days to complete the three largest stakes, hopefully the handlers with the winning dogs will, in fact, have an opportunity to attend the awards banquet held in part in their honor.
> 
> Y'all have fun!!


You are correct Jim P. It wasn't an easy decision to have 3 stakes run in one day. With the large number of dogs that were entered in Gettysburg, and not knowing if there would be that many entered at this trial, we wanted to be sure the judges had plenty of time to run a quality trial withont being up against the wall to finish on Wednesday. We will all be going crazy on that Monday. Hopefully the 11:00 start of the AM will help a bit. 

Looking forward to meeting everyone there.

Paula


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> (unless Bait takes them all)
> 
> Paula


Ya don't hafta worry about that. I'm only coming for the food, and to get away from work for awhile. Kathy just found out, last minute that she could have the time off from work. I wasn't coming without her. (just in case she has to bail me out) 

And, yes, Mark watching Bait greezin' IS ALONE worth the price of admission. Especially at a seafood joint. Anybody near me might wanna have a splashguard in place.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

weebegoldens said:


> Jim,
> 
> I take it by your last comment
> Y'all have fun!!
> ...


Shouldn’t that be, “you will not be coming  “
Or “you will not be coming  “

Actually I had no intention of attending this year. Until last night the plan was to stay home and run the Atlanta trial so our Lab could play, but given the Atlanta trial was not a done deal as of last night, I changed the plan. I did have to do considerable soul searching about the possibility of feeling cheap the morning after, but I concluded that the probability of earning a point with either our two boys is slim to none. Given that it is reportedly the all age points earned that causes one to feel dirty, I concluded that I need not be overly concerned. 

I am disappointed that I do not see five FC AFCs and at least two more AFCs entered. Certainly points earned against they could not be considered cheaply earned. 

However, the shocker to me is not seeing Kaye and Roger Fuller with dogs entered. Dating back to 1992 I cannot recall attending a Golden Specialty field trial where Kaye and Roger did not have dogs entered?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Jim, I also am very disappointed that the Fullers are not coming. I tried to talk them into it. They are very busy with their cattle breeding business, and did not feel they wanted to take the long trip. I will be at their place soon after the Specialty. I'm sure we'll all see them in Oklahoma next year.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Never having been to the Northeast, what can we expect or look out for in the way of insects and critters? Since it is hot, hot, hot here in Arizona, what is the weather like there in September? 

Arleen


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Arleen:

The weather in September is usually 60-70 degrees for the high. However, it could still go into the 80's. If it's rainy, the temps could be in the 50's and feel cold. Mornings are cool and you will need jacket/sweatshirt. Usually it is a great time of year to be in this area. 
There are no poisonous critters here. We do have lots of ticks though. Poison Ivy is a popular plant in this area!!! ;-)

You can check this site for weather reports: http://www.turnto10.com/northeast/jar/weather.html

Enjoy your trip
Paula


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

What Paula is saying, it could be a wide range of weather situations. Especially, if a hurricane happens to send some warm, muggy, moisture up our way. (the way it's shaping up, that's quite possible too.) So, everything from Boxer shorts and flip-flops, to flannel shirts and hoodies, should be in your suitcase. (raingear, too) 
Don't forget a bib and a splashguard, just in case you're sitting anywhere near me at any of the eating events.
BAIT


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Yup-what Paula & Bait said. It's typically a very nice time of year to be in New England and the leaves are already starting to change here in the higher elevations. You may be in for a real treat foliage-wise. If we get early fall weather, the mornings are crisp, but the days warm up w/ little humidity. That said-a hot day in W. Thompson can be really hot and muggy and there is little shade there. Other than mosquitos (not much of an issue)-no bugs or critters to worry about.

Pretty part of the country-I think you'll enjoy it!

M


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the information. I'm really looking forward to the trip. Not often am I able to get away and to be able to meet a lot of you Golden people is a definite plus. Gregg and Gale have to leave sooner to go up to Oregon and get all the dogs so I will meet up with them at the FT. 

and John, I will be sure and wear something suitable to the banquet if you should be sitting nearby. ;-)

Arleen


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> and John, I will be sure and wear something suitable to the banquet if you should be sitting nearby. ;-)
> 
> Arleen


We'll put Bait in the corner of the restaurant with a big plastic canope drapped over him!!! 

P


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

That probably would be best for everybody. ................................................................Might wanna make sure the plastic isn't see-thru, or you'll have to hand out airline barf bags to everyone who attends.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Awe come on guys....Bait's not that bad! I had lunch with him last year in Lodi and I think a So'Wester will be sufficient! I'll volunteer to sit next to Bait...I know what to expect and can dress appropriately  Plus he's really fun to watch!

Seriously, I am so happy to see so many names entered that I will be able to finally put a face to. I hope you all enjoy your time in New England with us, and our trial. I am really looking forward to meeting all of you. You can pick me out pretty easily....I will be the one with a Golden Retriever.

Diane


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Diane Brunelle said:


> Awe come on guys....Bait's not that bad! I had lunch with him last year in Lodi and I think a So'Wester will be sufficient! I'll volunteer to sit next to Bait...I know what to expect and can dress appropriately  Plus he's really fun to watch!
> Diane


Thanks, Diane, for the support. But, you do know that I was on extremely good behavior, don't you? Didn't wanna get locked up in Lodi, CA. when I was about to get on a plane, carrying a puppy. Plus, I haven't been out much lately. I'm a bit wound up. It could get ugly. I know you and Steve can handle it though. As long as there's a garden hose out back so Kathy can hose me down when we're done eating.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Bait said:


> www.pointbreezeonwebsterlake.com
> 
> Here ya go Mark. It's all about the food, man. "see"food diet.


BTW, Anybody know what buffet menu they went with? Been on their website. Lots to choose from. Be pretty neat to know. Need an attack plan, preferably before I get in the buffet line.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Bait said:


> BTW, Anybody know what buffet menu they went with? Been on their website. Lots to choose from. Be pretty neat to know. Need an attack plan, preferably before I get in the buffet line.


OK. Put it this way. Is ANYBODY going to the banquet?


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Sure we are going. We were a little tardy with our reservations but I know that Burns, Wattleworths, Dressers, Adams, and Mertens are planning to attend. It's always a good time. I'm glad that my little nymphet is out of season....had my doubts on attending. I'm especially looking forward to having four "Peeper" pups in the Derby. Can't wait!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Banquet - The rest of the PA groupies are coming with PONCHO'S to watch Bait. I will have the camera/video for all to see that can not attend.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

weebegoldens said:


> Banquet - The rest of the PA groupies are coming with PONCHO'S to watch Bait. I will have the camera/video for all to see that can not attend.


No cameras, Megan. Whoever doesn't make it can't see it. "Gotta pay your two bits, if ya wanna see the show."


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Bait:

When the restaurant heard that you were coming, they cancelled the event.  Hope Megan brings extra ponchos.

P.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

You guys are scaring me! Will I be able to hold my dinner down? Maybe I'd better just stick to the liquid refreshments. ;-)

Arleen


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Troopers Mom said:


> You guys are scaring me! Will I be able to hold my dinner down? Maybe I'd better just stick to the liquid refreshments. ;-)
> 
> Arleen


You'll be alright. It's not THAT bad. (quiet, Megan!) It's just that I don't have a lot of class when it comes to eating. ...........................actually, not a lot of class,....period! But, the good thing about it is, it's usually overwith pretty quick. Food doesn't last long, infront of me. 

So, now, let's get back to the "liquid refreshments" you were just talking about.


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing you all at the "Cheap in the Morning" Specialty! (Has anyone heard from Dear Lyle lately after the "fluffies" gang banged him?)

We're running the HT and the FT...if anyone wants to join up for dinner on Sunday, send a private note, and if eating with Bait, sign the mandatory release form. It is also used in case you dine with a Klingon :>). But, Bait looks better in his Larry the Cable Guy Undies then Wharf does! MMMMMMaybe not...

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

Jim Drager said:


> But, Bait looks better in his Larry the Cable Guy Undies then Wharf does!


But which one of them wears the undies *outside* of his jeans? :shock::shock::shock: Fortunately, there are only a few who truly know the answer to that...


----------



## SusanF (Jul 24, 2005)

Think I'm gonna name my next Fluffy "(kennelname) Cheap in the Morning"...
________
MFLB


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Now that has a real ring to it! 

Really looking forward to the Specialty and meeting some of you for the first time and others...well...Bait is going to make me have to pack extra clothes. Should be a fun time....Thanks to all of you that are making the trip!

Diane


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Ya'll better know how to text and send pictures!!!! I can't be there, we have open house and it is my Mom's birthday.
So, I expect updates!!! And pictures!!!!!


----------



## Jim Drager (Jun 12, 2005)

D Osborn said:


> Ya'll better know how to text and send pictures!!!! I can't be there, we have open house and it is my Mom's birthday.
> So, I expect updates!!! And pictures!!!!!



Demi,

How bout you bring your mom, I'll bring lampshades, and then we'll take pictures. 

And to Melanie's intimation...maybe we'll share the ballad from the musical hit "Bait and the Amazing Technicolor Undies"

Jim


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

She would actually love a trip north, but not sure I can sell watching golden retrievers as a birthday trip for her

Pink flamingo regards,


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Sure wish Bill Cook was coming. ......................Hey, Gassner!....If you come out, stop at Bill's and grab a bunch of those frog legs and bring 'em with ya!


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

Bait - I see you are the lucky one to start of the National...with a BANG in Open


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Yikes, Bait....number one to start the Open! Glad it's not me!

Diane


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

weebegoldens said:


> Bait - I see you are the lucky one to start of the National...with a BANG in Open


That can be a "VERY good thing!!"... 

... good to see "Willie" got off the couch! 

Seriously.., so happy to see him running the Open... Best of Luck!! ...to #1  

Judy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

weebegoldens said:


> Bait - I see you are the lucky one to start of the National...with a BANG in Open


Might want to keep loud noises to a minimum. Depending upon "closing time" the night before-Bait may needed a designated handler! 

M


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Bait,

While posting the results of the Portland, OR qual, I added a message to you and then realized you might not read it there. 

Well, we will be coming with one less dog than planned. This evening, one of the girls just came into heat. Talk about 11th hour situations. She was due to get on the plane at 7 am tomorrow morning. Luckily she was not already on her way. Darn, Darn, Darn

Arleen


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Bait:
> 
> When the restaurant heard that you were coming, they cancelled the event.  Hope Megan brings extra ponchos.
> 
> P.


Well, thank GOD, Megan brought extra ponchos! Or Trash bags. (prolly a better choice anyhow.) The signs were also cute, too! Missed a great photo Op.


----------

